
Mysterious Mac Pro Shutdowns Likely Caused by Chrome Update - dsgerard
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/mac-pro-avid-shutdowns-chrome-update-keystone-1203348549/
======
Someone
_“We recently discovered that a Chrome update may have shipped with a bug that
damages the file system on MacOS machines,”_

My first thought was “if applications can damage file systems, something is
wrong with the system (driver buggy or a leaky kernel boundary)”.

Reading
[https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/15235262?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/15235262?hl=en),
it seems Google is a bit sloppy in the way they formulate this. Their code
accidentally overwrote _/ var_ on systems with System Integrity Disabled or
absent.

